# Knife Turning Kits



## Harolda33 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have been searching for a kit to make a knife that will be like a pen, not an exacto type knife. I have found one or two keychain style knifes with blades 2 to 3 inches. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a kit for making one that looks like a pen when closed?[?]

Harold Anderson
Lansing Michigan


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 26, 2006)

play around with the PSI hide a knife keychain, and maybe half of a teachers pen kit and if you could get a clip to fit the blade end of the key chain kit you could have quite the pen design. You would have to use 2 tube sizes and mate the the 7mm tube into the knife kit, but you could design it to look kind of like a longwood pen.

The only trick is to get a properly drilled upper blank. I think you would have to do this on the lathe and after you have rounded off the upper blank into a round shape. As for the clip, that is going to just take a little time to see it you can find one that is big enough for the knife kit.

I would love to see one if you make it. []

Hmmm.. this could start a new fad, perfume "pens" Storage pens, tootkpick pens, "take a pill pens"  []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

That would be interesting. I would love to see what you end up with.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmm, the teachers pen could in fact make 2 of these for the price of 1 []


----------



## DavePowers (Dec 2, 2006)

here is a couple of links for you to look around.

http://www.internetbusinesslinks.net/SupplierList.html
http://www.knifekits.com/

Dave


----------



## darbytee (Dec 2, 2006)

Cool link Dave. They would make some great Christmas gifts. I wish I'd seen that a couple of months ago. By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------

